# Banana Pudding....from scratch!



## kathrynn (Mar 12, 2013)

banana pudding.JPG



__ kathrynn
__ Mar 12, 2013






Banana Pudding













banana less pudding.JPG



__ kathrynn
__ Mar 12, 2013






Banana-less for Lynn....he hates bananas

Here is the recipe I use!

Pudding part-

1 cup of plain sugar

1/2 cup of all-purpose flour

1/2 teaspoon salt

2 cups of "sweet" milk (whole milk)

1 teaspoon of Vanilla Extract (I only use real vanilla)

1 Tablespoon of butter (not margarine)

4 large egg yolks

For the Nanners and Wafers--

a deep 9x9 pan

1 box of Nilla Wafers

4 bananas

Meringue part---

4 large egg whites at room temperature

5 Tablespoons of sugar..plain

1/4 teaspoon of cream of tarter

1/2 teaspoon Vanilla Extract

Preheat your oven to 375*

Grease the pan

Go ahead and cut your bananas into rounds and cover with saran wrap...to keep them from getting dark while you are making the pudding.  

Line the bottom of the pan/baking dish (usually a deep 9x9 pan) with a layer of Nilla Wafers for the 1st layer.

Combine the sugar, the four and the salt in a small bowl.  Stir well to mix and mash the flour lumps with the back of the spoon.  Set Aside.  Measure the sweet milk and add the Vanilla to it in the measuring cup.  Set aside.

Take your eggs and separate the yolks from the whites.  These actually work better if they are room temperature.  Put your egg yolks in a heavy saucepan and whisk the yolks.  Over medium low heat....add the milk/vanilla mixture to the eggs alternating with the flour mixture, stirring constantly.  Bring to a gentle boil, and when the mixture just starts to thicken add the butter and continue to stir.  This will thicken rather quickly.  Keep stirring until it gets to the consistency you want...I like mine to be a little runny.  Don't let it scorch.

Go to the pan with the Nilla Wafers....add a layer of Bananas.  Pour about half of the pudding on that and spread if you need to.  Repeat with the Wafers and Bananas to make a second layer and cover with the rest of the pudding.

Now to make the meringue!

Beat the egg whites at a high speed on the mixer until they form soft peaks.  Add the cream of tarter and blend well. At High Speed....gradually add the sugar a tablespoon at a time and beat until stiff peaks form.  Fold in the vanilla into the meringue...gently and spread over your pudding.  Spread it to the sides of the dish to seal.

Bake in a pre-heated 375* oven for about 12-15 minutes, depends on your oven. You want the meringue to be a pretty soft brown/tan.


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Mar 12, 2013)

Filed away for later!

Sweets from the sweet...
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






BTW...I'm blaming you for the last 10 pounds I gained....


----------



## bad santa (Mar 12, 2013)

Copied, thank you!


----------



## dward51 (Mar 12, 2013)

And she posts this AFTER I started the diet!!!!!!

Looks great, just wish I could have some right now.  There is not much better than a good old baked banana pudding in my book.  Old school, but it still rules....

PS - I like the way you measure the wafers.  Just dump in the whole box, no counting wafers like in the traditional version.


----------



## kathrynn (Mar 12, 2013)

dward51 said:


> And she posts this AFTER I started the diet!!!!!!
> 
> Looks great, just wish I could have some right now.  There is not much better than a good old baked banana pudding in my book.  Old school, but it still rules....
> 
> PS - I like the way you measure the wafers.  Just dump in the whole box, no counting wafers like in the traditional version.


The way I measure the wafers is 2 for the pan....1 for me.  2 for the pan...you get the picture!!!


PGSmoker64 said:


> Filed away for later!
> 
> Sweets from the sweet...
> 
> ...


Bill.....I give you the recipes...and not taking that blame....and awwww! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





It's easy....thanks yall!

Kat


----------

